# Most important basic factors to save a bird's life



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Saving the life of a pigeon/dove, vital basic steps*

It is vital to stabilize an ill or injured pigeon or dove as soon as possible after rescue. Specific steps should be taken.

I would like to share with all of you these basic life saving steps that were passed along to me by a Federal & State licenced wildlife rehabber who has been treating ill & injured animals, to include pigeons & doves, for 15+ years.

*HEAT*
A bird must gradually be warmed to normal body temperature and be responsive (able to swallow). It is not unusual for a baby bird presented for rehabilitation to be very cold.
Unless there is a critical situation (severe bleeding) *all birds* should be covered and placed on a heat source* (see below) for at least 20-30 minutes to bring the body temperature back to normal. Allow the bird to stabilize in a quite, dark, warm area.

Give the bird a quick cursory examination. While the bird is warming, take the opportunity to warm the ringers solution** (see below) and prepare any other items you may need to care for the bird.

*A COLD BIRD SHOULD NEVER BE GIVEN FLUID OR FOOD, PERIOD!!*

*HYDRATION*
Fluids should be given after, and *ONLY AFTER*, the bird has been warmed, examined for any injuries & a determination is made as to the severity of his dehydration.

*Description and degree, of hydrated and dehydrated birds*
A *well hydrated* bird will be very alert, have elastic skin, bright eyes, moise, plump membrane inside the mouth and well formed moist droppings.

A *moderately dehydrated *  bird will be less than fully alert, have dry, flaky skin, dull eyes, non-formed droppings and have a sticky membrane in the mouth.

A *severely dehydrated* bird will be lethargic or unconscious, the skin will 'tent' when slightly pinched, have sunken eyes, dry or absent droppings and have dry membrane in the mouth.

Depending on the cause and degree of dehydration, reversing this condition can take up to 24 hours. If the bird is alert, he may be rehydrated by mouth by using an eye dropper and putting drops along his beak every few minutes.
(This would be the safest and easiest method for beginners).

If the bird is not swallowing on his own or fully alert, he must be given fluids under the skin (sub-Q method.)
*WARNING!! * Be certain you learn how to do this before you try for the first time as all birds have extensive air sacs throughout their body that should not be punctured. A needle introduced in the wrong place may paralyze the legs.

**Heat source suggestions:*
Heating pad, set on low
Hot water bottle
Low wattage lamp, directing the light into the cage.

*Emergency heat source substitute:*
Fill an old sock about 2/3 full of rice. Microwave the sock for a few seconds. Making sure it isn't too hot, place it around the bird.

***Ringers solution substitute:*
Small amount: Add to a cup of water a pinch of salt & sugar, mix well. Use this solution to rehydrate by mouth.

I'm hoping this invaluable information will help you help our fine feathered friends in need.

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great post, Cindy .. thank you! Perhaps we should put this information in our Resources section too.

Terry


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Thank you Terry*

"Perhaps we should put this information in our Resources section too."
Agreed & I have do so. 

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, Cindy, that is great....if you are a first timer and know nothing about pigeon care, this could make a real difference between life and death in an emergency situation. Thanks.
Linda


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you, I printed it out for my book. Yong


----------

